# Vision Artificial Aplicada a la Robotica



## adrianjpc (May 6, 2009)

Hola Amigos:

Bueno, creo yo que cuando uno se plantea desarrollar un proyecto y quiere empezar a desarrollar esa idea, se deben tener los materiales con los que se quiere empezar, este es un proyecto que se que llevara un tiempo, tendré de seguro muchos problemas e inconvenientes, nadie es perfecto y las cosas nunca salen al primer intento  

Bien como esto va de a poco comentare la idea del proyecto, quiero diseñar un pequeño robot esquibador de obstaculos utlizando como herramienta un camara(Cmocam) y el sensor SRF04 como se muestra en las imagenes. atravez de estas dos herrmientas podemos darle inteligencia a un robot cualquiera como reconocer objetos de acuerdo a forma o color.



Vista frontal del SRF04:


Vista posterior del SRF04:


Vista Frontal de la CMUCAM:


Vista posterior de la CMUCAM:



La camara la conectare al Pic para poder procesar lo que el robot estará viendo, y el SRF04 tambie lo ponre como apoyo para que pueda sensar algun posible obstaculo. por ahora solo eso, ya les estare comentando luego mas avances, por cierto aun no tengo la camara y el SRF04

el proyecto es muy ambicioso y me gustaria que lo desarrollaramos entre todos. a qui de un un video, para que se den una idea a lo que quiero llegar a desarrollar .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix5B...o-la-cmucam-al-robot/&feature=player_embedded

     saludos a todos


----------



## Chico3001 (May 6, 2009)

Este proyecto suena muy interesante... con que micro lo quieres desarrollar?

Un PIC de 8 bits no creo que de el ancho a menos que sea a 20+ MHz, aun asi creo que va a estar demasiado ocupado, en lo personal me gustaria hacerlo con un AVR que tiene mejor ciclo de maquina que el PIC, incluso tal vez con algo mas grandesito, posiblemente un ARM


----------



## adrianjpc (May 6, 2009)

Chico3001 me gustaria que me dijeras las especificaciones de un  AVR y las ventajas que tiene con respecto a un mircrocontrolador de los normal.

Tambien la otra opcion seria utlizar un FPGA ya que tiene mucho recursos ademas de ser rapido su prosesamiento lo de manera  paralela ocea puede ejecutar varios programas a la vez. 

 chico3001 si te interza lo podemos desarrollar junto a los que se unan a este tema 
me gustaria que siguieramos comentando y aportando ideas asi como subir información importante que nos pueda servir para desarrollar este proyecto que ami parecer es de buen nivel. 


saludos a todos


----------



## yukardo (May 6, 2009)

Saludos. 

Bueno yo me quisiera agregar como colaborador en lo que pueda.


----------



## adrianjpc (May 6, 2009)

yukardo bien venido ojala  y podamos desarrollar este proyecto,  primero hay quet tener las herramientas a las mano.  como bien dije necesitamos una camara( CMUCAM) y un sensor como respaldo SRF04. si alguien me dice alguna tienda donde pueda comprar estas herramientas ya que que en lugares como EU, canada o europa sale muy caro..

Pueden checar el siguiente link de estas pagina, aqui esta el precio y las especificaciones de la camara.

http://seattlerobotics.com/
http://www.parallax.com/tabid/768/txtSearch/CMUcam/List/0/SortField/4/Default.aspxc

en esta otra pagina biene los precio de los sensores SRF04 para deteccion de objetos

http://www.parallax.com/Store/Senso...efault.aspx?SortField=ProductName,ProductName

http://www.superrobotica.com/S320110.htm

la pagina de superrobotica esta muy buena 
tambien puden checar esta pagina  aqui biene todas las que les mecione http://www.cmucam.org/

bueno saquemos conclusion de esto.

saludos a todos ojala y sigamos comentando


----------



## Chico3001 (May 6, 2009)

Bueno... antes que nada debo confesar que ya tiene un rato que no uso los PICs, pero te doy las razones que me hicieron experimentar con los AVRs, al menos con la serie 16 me parece que siguen siendo validas, con la serie 18 no tengo seguridad

Ventajas:
- El AVR tiene un tiempo de ejecucion de 1 ciclo de maquina... en el PIC16 es de 4 ciclos
- El AVR cuenta con un C gratuito (GCC)
- Las herramientas de programacion y chips son tan faciles de encontrar como los PICs
- No cuentan con la paginacion de memoria que tantos problemas da en un PIC

Desventajas:
- La información casi siempre solo esta en ingles
- El set de instrucciones en ensamblador es un poco mas complejo que el PIC

En cuanto a otras opciones FPGA tengo un kit de desarrollo con un Cyclone II de Altera, y uno con el SAM de AVR (ARM9 creo), no los se usar completamente, pero es una buena excusa para desempolvarlos


----------



## adrianjpc (May 6, 2009)

chico3001 yo tambien tengo el kit Cyclone II de Altera el cual incluye pantallas LCD 16x2 y la de alta definicion ( matriz en punto de color). tambien cuenta con una minicamara que tambien podiamos usarla para este proyecto y otras cosa como leds y display de 7-SEG. 

pues queda a la disposicion si utilizar el kit o un microcontrolador y madar a comprar esta camara(CMUCAM). la ventaja de esta camara que tiene salidas y  entrada de trasmicion(RX,TX) lo cual se puede utlizar con cualquiere microcontrolador.

pero queda a la opcion.

espero recibir respuesta para empezar a trabajar con una solo propuesta de herramientas.

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (May 6, 2009)

hagamoslo con las 3 PIC,  AVR y FPGA, es una buena manera de comparar capacidades de cada dispositivo


----------



## adrianjpc (May 6, 2009)

si lo hacemos con pic tendriamos que ver en donde comprar la camara y el sensor por ahi deje unos link de algunas paginas que venden esos materiales y pues nos pongamos de acuerdo para elejir la mejor opcion . porque tener herramientas diferentes de otras marcas  entrariamos en conflico en el desarrollo de codigos  y y el procesamiento de la señal.

sigan comentando

saludos..


----------



## Chico3001 (May 6, 2009)

Yo tengo una camara para el FPGA que sirve bien para cualquier kit.. y podemos conseguir celulares que podriamos deshuesar..  a fin de cuentas para eso es la electronica.. para experimentar.. 

Si la programacion es en C no importa tanto si es PIC, AVR o ARM, se arma un codigo generico y codigos dependientes de cada plataforma.. , pero con el FPGA es otra cosa.... alli si es completamete diferente


----------



## adrianjpc (May 6, 2009)

mira que te parece si subimos imagenes de la minicam del kit del FPGA y una imagen de la CMUCAM hay que ver si tienes las misma coonexiones , como te comentaba la CMUCAM tiene entradas de datos (RX yTX) serial para manipularlo con un pic o con la computadora ..
entonces subamos información sobre ello


----------



## Gradmaster (May 6, 2009)

Compañero adrian y esas cararillas que precio tiene y donde se pueden conseguir? , tambien soy de mexico asi que por cambio de moneda no hay problema.

desde ya gracias.


----------



## adrianjpc (May 7, 2009)

Gradmaster hola bien venido que bueno que te unas a este proyecto 
para ver el precio de CMUCAM y el sensor SFR04 puedes entrar a  las paginas que puese al inicio 
que son estas:

Pueden checar el siguiente link de estas pagina, aqui esta el precio y las especificaciones de la camara.

http://seattlerobotics.com/
http://www.parallax.com/tabid/.....ault.aspxc

en esta otra pagina biene los precio de los sensores SRF04 para deteccion de objetos

http://www.parallax.com/Store/.....roductName

http://www.superrobotica.com/S320110.htm 

Elijamos en cual tienda hay que comprarlo  para empezar a realizar pruebas con el microcontrolador 
que despues lo vamos a definir.


----------



## adrianjpc (May 7, 2009)

La CMUCAM nos vale $ 109 dolar 



esta camara tiene comunicacion serial,  para utlizarla con cualquier PIC, es de baja potencia diseñada especialmente para robots , ademas la vision es en tiempo real.

la idea es hacer un robot como este  o como el que les enseñe en el video:



en cuanto el sensor SRF04 en cualquier electronica lo pueden encontrar es un sesor detector de obstaculos  o medidor de distancia con respecto a un objeto.


----------



## adrianjpc (May 7, 2009)

Recuerden que el sensor  *SRF04* es opcional amigos, es para darle mas inteligecia al robot o para tener un control seguro y correcto. mas bien para que no falle por si las moscas jejeje.





SRF04 es un sensor de distancias por ultrasonidos capaz de detectar objetos y calcular la distancia a la que se encuentra en un rango de 3 a 300 cm. El sensor srf04 funciona por ultrasonidos y contiene toda la electrónica encargada de hacer la medición. Su uso es tan sencillo como enviar el pulso de arranque y medir la anchura del pulso de retorno. De muy pequeño tamaño, destaca por su bajo consumo, gran precisión y bajo precio por lo que esta reemplazando a los sensores Polaroid en los robots mas recientes. Alimentación 5V. Consumo medio 30mA. Medidas 43 x 20 x 17 mm. Totalmente montado es compatible con cualquier microcontrolador como Basic Stamp, OOPIC, BasicX-24, Pic, BX-24, etc.

ademas tambien existe el sesor *SRF05/b] el actulizado 







SRF05 es un nuevo sensor de distancias pensado para ser una actualización del clásico SRF04 con el que es compatible, pero además añadiendo nuevas funciones y características. En el modo estándar, el SRF05 se comporta igual que el SRF04 con la diferencia de que el rango de trabajo se ha aumentado de 3 a 4 metros. Esto significa que todo el software que funciona con el SRF04, funciona con el SRF05. Por otro lado, el SRF05 cuenta con un nuevo modo de trabajo que emplea un solo pin para controlar el sensor y hacer la lectura de la medida. Lo que se hace es mandar un impulso para iniciar la lectura y luego poner el pin en modo entrada. Después basta con leer la longitud del pulso devuelto por el sensor, que es proporcional a la distancia medida por el sensor. El SRF05 es mecánicamente igual al SRF04, por lo que puede ser un sustituto de este. 

chequen esta pagina  nos dice como funciona:

http://www.superrobotica.com/S320111.htm


saludos.


saludos     *


----------



## eidtech (May 7, 2009)

La cmucam ya trae un preprocesamiento dado por un ARM (si no me equivoco tambien trae un AVR para todo lo que son las comunicaciones)....asi que con cualquier micro de 8 bits es suficiente, tengo un conocido que desarrollo el robot que plantea adrianjpc con un AVR si no me equivoco.


----------



## adrianjpc (May 7, 2009)

hola *eidtech* bien venido,  creo que la camara solo trae un SX28 un microcontrolador CMOS, no se distinguir si es un ARM y un AVR  ademas trae un max232 para la trasmicion de datos TTL y poder utilizarlo con un micro.


yo creo que lo estas confundiendo con esta tarjeta donde incluye la camara y la trasmicion de datos serial  inalambrica a la PC y poder hacer el procesamientos de  imagen en cualquier sofware por ejemplo Matlab o Labview que ya incluyen herramienta para el procesamiento de imagen. aunque seria buena opcion utilizarla en vez de una PC con un PIC.





*eidtech* ojala  y tu amigo nos pueda ayudar a desarrollar este proyecto que planteamos, me gustaria que lo invitaras al foro para poder recibir su consejos.

gracias eidtech  por tu comentario,  ojala y te integres al  desarrollo de este proyecto

saludos a todos


----------



## Chico3001 (May 7, 2009)

Yo tengo esta camara... 

http://www.terasic.com.tw/cgi-bin/page/archive.pl?Language=English&CategoryNo=39&No=50

A mi me gustaria tratar de darle el preprocesamiento para tratar de duplicar la Cmucam y asi poder mandar la información simplificada a otro micro que puede decidir que hacer...


----------



## yukardo (May 7, 2009)

Bueno yo pienso que deberiamos investigar a ver si se puede conseguir una camara mas economica. La idea seria que cada uno pudiera desarrollar un robot en su casa.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 7, 2009)

Lo dificil no es usar cualquier camara por que son seriales, lo dificil es procesar la imagen para poder aplicarla al mundo real, 

Las consideraciones que hay que tener son:

- Casi todas las camaras son de 3.3V
- Hay que saber la resolucion de la camara y mejor aun su numero de parte para poder encontrar el datasheet
- Entre mayor resolucion mas complejo es procesar la información y mayor velocidad se requiere

Por lo que creo que podemos desarmar celulares o camaras digitales viejas y reutilizar el CCD en vez de comprar una hecha....


----------



## adrianjpc (May 7, 2009)

Chico3001 al parecer tenemos el mismo kit Cyclone II Altera y creo que es la misma camara que la CMUCAM dado que en la CMUCAM ya trae especial su tarjeta para manipularla con un micro.


----------



## eidtech (May 7, 2009)

adrianjpc dijo:
			
		

> creo que la camara solo trae un SX28 un microcontrolador CMOS, no se distinguir si es un ARM y un AVR  ademas trae un max232 para la trasmicion de datos TTL y poder utilizarlo con un micro.



Tienes toda la razón, la que trae un ARM es la CMUCAM3.



			
				Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Lo dificil no es usar cualquier camara por que son seriales, lo dificil es procesar la imagen para poder aplicarla al mundo real.



Completamente de acuerdo, y menos si a uno no le gustan esas areas (en mi caso particular).  De hecho ahorita tengo la opción de tomar un curso de "Vision" con un buen profesor, pero no me gusta mucho, prefiero tomar otro. 




			
				Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Las consideraciones que hay que tener son:
> 
> - Casi todas las camaras son de 3.3V
> - Hay que saber la resolucion de la camara y mejor aun su numero de parte para poder encontrar el datasheet
> ...



El que sean de 3.3V no le veo mayor inconveniente. Por lo demás conozco unas camaras (voy a buscar el link) que tienen bastante información, que me agradaron mucho cuando las vi, ya que incluso tenia CCDs de 5MP y varios lentes. Podias comprar solo el CCD o también un circuito de procesamiento de imagen, que te la entregaba en JPG. El precio estaba bastante amigable (en USA, por supuesto).

He tratado la opción del celular sin mucho exito, ya que los que he desarmado la camara tiene unos conectores muuuuy dificiles de conseguir, y por lo tanto bastante complicado para experimentar.




			
				adrianjpc dijo:
			
		

> gracias eidtech por tu comentario, ojala y te integres al desarrollo de este proyecto



Estaria bien pero la robotica no me atrae mucho que digamos jeje... todo lo que son sistemas embedded me encanta pero a los robots no les acabo de encontrar el gusto.


----------



## Meta (May 7, 2009)

Podríamos hacer algo de estos robots.

YouTube - Robots lunares en el Teide (La Orotava)

YouTube - [1] National Geographic - Los robots en Marte


----------



## adrianjpc (May 7, 2009)

hola Meta la idea es esa pero primero hay que saber las bases para poder desarrollar cualquier aplicacion que tu quieras 
como la que muestras en el video.

lo principal es saber procesar las imagenes con cualquier algoritmo. por ejemplo emplear una red neuronal o logica difusa en cuanto a sistema de control.
pero para eso hay que mandar a comprar las herramientas para desarrollar esto, como es la camara o sensores.


eidtech dice que encontro una camara barata de 5mp ojala y nos mande el link para que ya empezemos a programar 
en el microcontrolador. otra opcion para que no nos salga muy cara la mandemos a pedir entre todos para descuentos y para que el envio salga varato y  alguien que se encargue de enviarla a sus casa, yo creo que la mayoria es de mexico.

La CMUCAM3 como la que comenta eidtech  es mejor que la CMUCAM1 trae mas opciones mas velocidad de iamgen, mayor resolucion etc a mi parece es la mejor pero es la mas cara. 

yo creo que ya es hora de que nos pongamos de acuerdo y las mandemos a pedir para empezar a trabajar.


----------



## yukardo (May 7, 2009)

En mi pais yo puedo adquirir esta pero nose si cumple con lo necesario para este proyecto.

http://www.electronica.com.ve//ventas/catalog/product_información.php?cPath=50&products_id=1744


----------



## Meta (May 7, 2009)

En mi país, España, no se si hay cámaras de esas.

http://todoelectronica.com/camara-i....html?osCsid=e80da3f2cf310176ad6fa232b7e5e4e2

http://todoelectronica.com/vigilancia-videovigilancia-c-28.html

http://www.msebilbao.com/tienda/adv...Csid=77febda6e8bf72c5a76f85d250d01eeb&x=0&y=0


----------



## adrianjpc (May 8, 2009)

En mexico existe esta pagina donde se encuentra los sensores y la CMUCAM

http://www.robodacta.com.mx/

Los precios esta un poco elevados estaria bien mandalas a pedir a EU


----------



## adrianjpc (May 8, 2009)

Por el momento empezare hacer pruebas con el FPGA que incluye el kit de altera cyclone II ademas cuenta con una camara y un pantalla LCD de matriz Activa TFT


----------



## Meta (May 8, 2009)

Por lo que veo, en España ni se si hay, las compran aquí.

http://www.acroname.com/robotics/parts/R245-CMUCAM2-PLUS.html

Saludo.


----------



## adrianjpc (May 8, 2009)

Meta esta muy buena la pagina hay que mandar a pedir las camaras para empezar a trabajar 

saludos a todos suerte!


----------



## diegorobot (May 9, 2009)

saludos..   
solo un comentario espero les sirva
una buena opcion para controlar la (cmucam) seria el Bs2 de parallax bienen varios ejemplos de programacion para el control de la camara he incluso en la pagina oficial de cmucam esta el manual biene un ejemplo de como hacer un pequeño robot con la cmucam3


----------



## adrianjpc (May 10, 2009)

diegorobot gracias por tu comentario sera tomado en cuenta
ojala y sigas comentando y no ayudes a desarrollar este proyecto ,el cual es el inicio
de una nueva era "la vision artificial" por algo se emppieza no!

ojala y no abandonen este tema sigas buscando opciones de apoyos con instituciones por si el motivo es el dinero .


saludos a todos


----------



## adrianjpc (May 10, 2009)

este es un ejemplo de como se programa la CMUCAM en un microcontrolador Parallax Boebot. Este programa hace que el robot identifique la pelota color roja. 





'{$STAMP BS2}

' CMUcam Boe-Bot Demo Program 3

' Copyright 2002, Seattle Robotics

' Basic Stamp 2

' CMUcam jumpered for Baud 9600

' make "red" a fixed color

RcvData Var Byte(10)

n var byte
Confid var byte

' Pause and flash leds 1 sec for CMUcam startup
high 1	'turn on cmucam

high 3	'flash yel status led
pause 200
low 3
pause 200

high 5	'flash grn status led
pause 200
low 5
pause 200

high 13	'flash red status led
pause 200
low 13
pause 200

' Send "reset" to sync CMUcam and Stamp
serout 10, 84, ["RS",CR]
serin 11, 84, [Wait (":")]
pause 1000

' Green LED on
serout 10, 84, ["L1 1",CR]
serin 11, 84, [Wait (":")]
pause 100

' Turn on auto adjust for 5 seconds
serout 10, 84, ["CR 18 44",CR]
serin 11, 84, [Wait (":")]
pause 100

' Pause 5 seconds for CMUcam to auto adjust to lighting conditions
pause 5000

' Turn off auto adjust
serout 10, 84, ["CR 18 44 19 32",CR]
serin 11, 84, [Wait (":")]
pause 100

high 5	'flash grn status light to show auto adjust done
pause 200
low 5

' Green LED auto mode
serout 10, 84, ["L1 2",CR]
serin 11, 84, [Wait (":")]
pause 100

' Give user time to place color target close in front of camera
'pause 5000

' Send command - Set poll mode - only sends one return packet -
' of data after each command - reduces data flow
serout 10, 84, ["PM 1",CR]
serin 11, 84, [Wait (":")]
pause 100

' Send command - Set raw data mode - also suppress Ack:/Nak: to - 
' further reduce serial data
serout 10, 84, ["RM 3",CR]
pause 100

' Track Window command looks at the center of CMUcam image -
' grabs the color informaciónrmation and sends to the Track Color function

' Send command - Track window
''serout 10, 84, ["TW",CR]

' Ignore the S packet and M packet from TW
pause 2000

Main:

' Send command - Track color (with no arguments) -
' will track red color
serout 10, 84, ["TC 235 240 14 18 14 18",CR]

serin 11, 84, [STR RcvData\10]

Confid = RcvData(9)

' 45 is aprox H center

 If RCVData(2) > 65 And Confid > 10 Then Left
 If RCVData(2) < 25 And Confid > 10 Then Right
 If RCVData(8) < 150 And Confid > 15 Then Fwd

' Trim the pulsout numbers for your servos
Goto Main

Left:
	high 13	
	for n = 1 to 10
		pulsout 14,680 ' 680 right servo
		pulsout 15,680 ' 680 left servo
	next
	low 13	
Goto main

Right: 
	high 3	
	for n = 1 to 10
		pulsout 14,820 ' right servo	
		pulsout 15,820 ' left servo
	next
	low 3		
Goto main

Fwd:
	high 5	
	for n = 1 to 10
		pulsout 14,820 ' right servo
		pulsout 15,680 ' left servo
		pause 15
	next
	low 5	

Goto main

alguien que sepa en que sofware esta programado?

opinen saludos


----------



## adrianjpc (May 10, 2009)

El proyecto que les comente se encuentra en esta referencia
http://home.comcast.net/~botronics/cmucam.html

En esta pagina explica Un CMUcam montado en un Parallax Boebot donde explica como hacer la interfaz para el control de motores con optoacopladores y el funcionamiento de la tarjeta que incluye la cmucam. 

saludos


----------



## adrianjpc (May 10, 2009)

Respondiendo a mi pregunta sobre  el sofware donde se programan los Bs2 de parallax.

El PBasic es el compilador para los Basic Stamp de Parallax, que son microcontroladores basados en otros microcontroladores, muy sencillos de entender y con recursos muy potentes.

referencia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PBASIC

El siguiente es un completo listado de los comandos PBASIC para las dos versiones de Stamps . No se incluyen los operadores aritmeticos o lógicos. Muchos perfeccionamientos fueron hechos al lenguaje PBASIC para ser usados en la BASIC Stamp II y por lo tanto estos comandos sólo existen en una de las versiones de las BASIC Stamps. 



*BRANCHING * 
	IF . . .THEN 	Compara y condiciona el ciclo. 
	BRANCH 	Similar al If...Then pero para varias condiciones.  
	GOTO 	Ir a una dirección.
	GOSUB 	Ir a una dirección que consiste en una subrutina. 
	RETURN 	Ir al comienzo de la subrutina.

*LOOPING (SALTO)  *
	FOR . . . NEXT 	Establecimiento de un salto (ciclo). 

*NUMÉRICOS  *
        LET  	Comando para asignar variables, tales como A=5, B=A+2, etc. Las posibles operaciones son suma, resta,          multiplicacíon, división, max. limit, min. limit, y operaciones lógicas AND, OR, XOR, AND NOT, OR NOT, y XOR NOT.
	LOOKUP 	Buscar datos especificados por offset y guardarlos en variable.
	LOOKDOWN 	Encuentra número (0-N) y lo almacena en variable. 
	RANDOM 	Genera un número pseudo-random. 

*E/S DIGITALES * 
	INPUT 	Hacer de un pin una entrada 
	OUTPUT 	Hacer de un pin una salida
	REVERSE 	Si el pin es una salida, dejarlo como entrada. Si el pin es una entrada, dejarlo como una salida. 
	LOW 	Hacer de un pin una salida de baja.
	HIGH 	Hacer de un pin una salida de alta.
	TOGGLE 	Hacer de un pin una salida (comutación reversible).
	PULSIN 	Medir un pulso de entrada.
	PULSOUT 	Salida en pulso temporizado invertendo un pino por algun tiempo. 
	BUTTON 	Previene alteraciones por causa de apertura o cierre de circuitos.
 	SHIFTIN 	Cambio por deslocamento de bits de paralelo a serial.  
	SHIFTOUT 	Cambio por deslocamento de bits de serial a paralelo. 
 	COUNT 	Cuenta ciclos de un pin por un tiempo determinado (0 a 125 kHz, assumindo 50/50 duty cycle). 
	XOUT 	Genera códigos de control X-10 .

*E/S SÉRIAL * 
_SERIN _	Recibe datos en forma serial. Para la Stamp D y BS1-IC, la cantidad de baudios posibles son de 300, 600, 1200, y 2400 . Para la BS2-IC y BS2SX-IC, cualquier número de baudios (hasta 50k baud) es posible. 
_SEROUT 	_Envía datos en forma serial. Para la Stamp D y la BS1-IC, los datos son enviados a 300, 600, 1200, o 2400 baudios. Para la BS2-IC y BS2SX-IC, los datos se envían a velocidades de hasta 50k baudios. 

*E/S ANÁLOGICOS * 
    PWM 	Salida PWM, luego retorna el pin a entrada. Esto puede ser usado para obtener voltajes análogos (0 a 5 V) usando un condensador y una resistencia. 
    POT 	Lee potenciómetro (5 a 50K).
    RCTIME 	Mide el tiempo de carga/descarga del RC. Puede ser usado para medir potenciómetros (Es más rápido    que   el comando POT de la Stamp D y la BS1-IC). 

SOM 
	FREQOUT 	Genera uno o dos ondas seno de frecuencias específicas (cada una desde 0 a 32767 Hz). 
 	DTMFOUT 	Genera DTMF (tonos telefónicos). 
 	SOUND 	Toca notas. Nota 0 es silencio, notas 1 a 127 son tonos ascendientes, y las notas 128 a 255 son ruidos. 

*ACCESO EN EL EEPROM  *
        DATA  	Almacena datos en EEPROM antes de descargar el programa BASIC (BS2-IC y BS2SX-IC). 
	EEPROM 	Almacena datos en EEPROM antes de descargar el programa BASIC (Stamp D and BS1-IC) 
	READ 	Lee un byte EEPROM en variable. 
	WRITE 	Escribe un byte en la EEPROM

*TIEMPO * 
	PAUSE 	Ejecuta una pausa de 0 a 65536 milisegundos.

*CONTROL ENERGIA  *
	NAP 	Ejecutando Nap por períodos cortos. El consumo de energía es reducido. 
	SLEEP 	Duerme desde 1 a 65535 segundos. El consumo de energía es reducido a 20 µA (Stamp D and BS1-IC) o 50 µA (BS2-IC y BS2SX-IC). 
	END 	Modo Sleep hasta que los ciclos de energía o el PC se conenten. El consumo de energía es el mismo que en el modo sleep. 

*DEBUGGING DEL PROGRAMA *
	DEBUG 	Envía variables al PC para mostrar por pantalla.     todo esta aqui  http://www.aliatron.com/parallax/pbasic_sp.htm


----------



## adrianjpc (May 10, 2009)

si alguien tiene el PBasic haga el favor de subirlo al foro sera de buena ayuda
o algun link donde se puedar descargar el sofware.

saludos a todos


----------



## electrodan (May 10, 2009)

Se podría usar el sensor CMOS de un webcam barata?


----------



## adrianjpc (May 10, 2009)

abria que investigarlo electrodan 

por el momento les tengo una pagina donde pueden descargar algunoo tutoriales y el programa para compilar  sobre Basic Stamp 2 de Parallax 
http://www.parallax.com/tabid/441/Default.aspx   sofware
http://www.todomicrostamp.com/doc_manuales.php   tutoriales y sofware

saludos


----------



## diegorobot (May 10, 2009)

saludos  adrianjpc   

en efecto muy buena pagina la de www.todomicrostamp.com  todo un mundo de los microcontroladores de parallax.  

mira les dejo la direccion de la pagina oficial de la cmucam http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~cmucam/home.html

en ella encontraras algunos ejemplos de aplicacion y como hacer un robot dotandolo de vision.

Demasiado interesante el tema de la cmucam yo en lo personal tengo la cmucam1 y tengo el bs2-ic de parallax y te cuento la verdad es muy emocionante mirar a tu robot que esta siguiendo un color conforme este se mueva claro esta que la cmucam1 solo identifica colores no del todo se puede visualizar una imagen clara.

Si quieres desarrolar lo que es vision artificial en tiempo real recomendable la cmuca3 es la mas avanzada y ya nos muestra una imagen clara de lo que esta pasando en tiempo real.

Con lo que respecta a proyectos con la cmucam yo estoy desarrollando un exapod  mas bien diria yo un super hexapodo utilizo 6 servos por pierna bastante interesante el proeycto por que tendriamos el control de 36 servos, ademas agregare algunos sensores infrarojo, acelerometro, y claro esta la cmucam3 para dotarlo de vision por el momento solo tengo el hadware ya montado solo hace falta dedicarle tiempo a la programacion. 

Y bueno es uno de los proyectos que estoy desarrollando pero a quedado parado por el momento falta de tiempo, ademas  se pueden hacer demasiadas cosas con la cmucam.

Les adelanto otro proyecto muy interesante con la cmucam es crear una interfaz para controlar desde la tarjeta de control de Robonova la cmucam para dotar al robot de vision y asi interactue por el mismo en un entorno determinado  teniendo todo y listo para hacerlo Robocopa haya vamos  jaja.

De igual manera puedes manejar la cmucam desde matlab es algo complicado en verdad pero pues si te gusta aprendes las cosass rapido y te gusta investigar mas y mas asta lograr tu objetivo.
Espero y les sirva lo anterior .


----------



## adrianjpc (May 10, 2009)

gracias diegorobot muy buen aporte  

donde me aconsejas comprar la cmucam ? 

donde la compraste tu y encuanto te salio?

saludos


----------



## diegorobot (May 10, 2009)

pues mira yo compre el bs2 y la cmucam1 en www.microbotix.com sale un poco carita y ademas tarda algo de tiempo en llegar yo te recmiendo que mejor optes por la cmucam3 la vende www.robodacta.com.mx debido a que el area de trabajo es asombrosa y ya te maneja un modelo de imagen mejor mayor resolucion y ahi si puedes hacer lo de vision en tiempo real ya sea quetu hagas la interfaz para comunicacion con la pc y puedas programar desde  c creo que biene algun ejemplo de como programarla desde c pero la verdad si a mi me convence mas a cmucam3. 

la cmucam1     $3000 hace un buen  ahorita no recuerdo exactamente el precio

cmucam3         $4550     
http://www.robodacta.com.mx/activac...ductoID=492&CategoriaID=27&SubCategoriaID=122

http://www.microbotix.com/          microbotix es un distribuidor de www.parallax.com 
por el momento la pagina de microbotix no funciona en los que es el area de productos pero ya no hace ventas menores de $10 000 pesos    lastima yo queria otros juguetitos (bs2p, Propeller)  :/  jaja  
en fin ahi  te dejo las paginas espero y te sirvan

por cierto que estudias ?  
yo ingenieria mecatronica en veracruz  cursando 4 semestre


----------



## adrianjpc (May 10, 2009)

muy bueno tu comentario ya habia checado la pagina de robodacta y el precio es de 4500 pesos 
la verdad ya necesito trabajar con vision aplicada a la robotica si quieres podemos trabajar juntos desarrallando
proyectos utlizando esta camara potente.  hay mucho que desarrollar.

lo de procesar las imagenes con la PC en  matlab tiene librerias para hacerlo. encontre esta tarjeta diseñada para trasmision de  datos serial a la pc.



yo estudio 8 semestre de ing.electronica en chiapas 

por si te intereza podemos desarrollar este tema  que te parece 

espero tu comentario


----------



## Victronica (May 15, 2009)

saludos compañeros.

Estoy desarrollando mi proyecto de grado de tecnologo en electronica. basicamente es transmitir por RF de imagenes. tengo el problema que un pic 16f incluso 18f no me es sufieciente para realizar esto, por que necesito mucha memoria ram y rom. el otro problema que tengo es conttrolar y adquirir las imagenes desde una camara.

muy interesante la camara CMUCAM, tengo una amiga que vive en Miami, podria decirle que preguntará si la consigue, pero igual el envio segue siendo el problema, ademas tendriamos que solicitar muchas unidades para que no cobren el envio..................entoces, estamos crudos por todo lado.

no se que piensan, depronto quieran comprar una para todos trabajar en este projecto, si se dedicen........cuenten conmigo, quiero aprender a manejar esta camara, por que tambien tendria mi proyecto casi realizado.

ahhhhhh, quiero saber por que estan pensando en untilizar un pic, creo que no es suficiente un pic para trabajar con imagen y mucho menos para video, he trabajado con FPGA's, medio conosco la Spartan 3E, y se algo de VHDL, puedo aportar conocimientos a su trabajo pero primero quiero leer algo sobre el tema, si pueden regalarme documentacion se los agradezco, por ejemplo, no tengo ni idea que es  ARM y AVR............

saludos!


----------



## adrianjpc (May 15, 2009)

bien venido victronica si quieres saber de lo que es un ARM y AVR son microcontroladores especial mente para procesamiento de señales. en los primero comentarios hay información de ello puedes leer o investigar en google.

por ahora yo tengo el kit de Altera II  FPGA si tienes uno igual podemos empezar a trabajar la programacion seria VHDL.

saludos


----------



## Victronica (May 17, 2009)

Saludos a todos

No tengo la tarjeta Spartan  3E, pero la se manejar, estoy de acuerdo en trabajar en VHDL, trabajo en Xilinx 9.2 y hasta ahora ha sido muy bueno.

Por el momento estoy documentandome, quiero entender bien que clase de micros son.

GRACIAS!  y seguimos en contacto.


----------



## Robotix23 (Ene 22, 2010)

Les recomiendo revisen el programa roborealm, funciona en ambiente windows y es compatible con un monton de camaras webcam, tambien inalambricas por medio de wifi

Yo tengo la siguiente


Camara trendnet


Esta funciona con 5 v


----------



## johnaquise (Jul 5, 2010)

Robotix23 dijo:


> Les recomiendo revisen el programa roborealm, funciona en ambiente windows y es compatible con un monton de camaras webcam, tambien inalambricas por medio de wifi
> 
> Yo tengo la siguiente
> 
> ...


hola Robotix23 no habia visto este foro desde hace mucho tiempo pero quiero comentarle que yo consegi la cmucam2 y el srf05 lo tenia guardado buen tiempopero la verdad quiro darle uso y mmegustaria su ayuda y juntos hacer el robot que tenian pensado no dejen el foro porfa sigamos con el tema le comento que estoy ya armando el robot y les mandare imagenes pronto...


----------



## Josema88 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hola a todos

Soy estudiante de electrónica y estoy haciendo el proyecto de este mismo tema, no es exactamente igual pero muy parecido.

Consiste en un coche vigilante equipado con cámara y radar. 
El coche será capaz de reconocer personas.

Para el procesamiento de imágenes estoy usando un DSP de la casa Texas Instruments, la cual gobernará a una placa ARM que será la encargada del movimiento del coche y de la articulación de la cámara.

Hace tiempo que no se habla en este tema, a ver si se reabre.

Saludos a todos y comentadme a ver que os parece.

Ta luegoooooo


----------



## mcpiebot (Mar 29, 2011)

Les comparto este video de un robot como el que quieren hacer.






Este no usa MCUcam, usa una cámara conectada a un microcontrolador y este se encarga de hacer el procesamiento de imagen. Saludos!


----------



## saulon019 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hola amigos, gran hilo, da la casualidad que estoy construyendo un robot muy parecido  a este, la diferencia radica en que el mio estará comunicándose inalambricamente con un PC atraves de los modulos MRF24J40MB de microchip, trabajaran en conjunto con un pic18f4550 para el control interno del robot, es decir, para las ordenes locales de movimiento, sensado, y transmisión de datos, y con un pic18f2550 al cual llegara la información proveniente de el robot, la cual se transmitirá por USB al PC, en el cual se trabajara la información a través de una interfaz gráfica  de control en LABVIEW 2009, donde trabajare con los módulos de visión artificial, PID, FUZZY, entre otros, estoy usando sensores de ultrasonido y ópticos, a demás de la cámara, la cual no he comprado por cuestión de costos pero les dejo la información de cual usare(Cámara a color JPEG con interfase UART):

http://www.dynamoelectronics.com/dynamo-tienda-virtual.html?page=shop.browse&category_id=65


por ahora simplemente  es un robot perseguidor que trabaja de forma local, espero trabajar con ustedes y que podamos llevar a cabo nuestros proyectos.


----------



## circuitmaker (Sep 30, 2013)

Amigo no me podrías compartir la información que tienes del MRF24J40MB.
Es que tengo pensado comprar uno, pero temo no encontrar la información suficiente.




*Como no respeto las politicas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ PoliticasDelForo.Com*​


----------

